# Question about my pups bloodline



## ChinaGurl (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this site and to all of this period. My sister gave me a 6 wk old puppy she got from a friend of hers that apparently bred his two pit bulls. She couldn't handle the puppy and a newborn so I offered to take her because she needed a home. I guess guy who bred her is i what you all call a "BYB"...He said that she is from Hawaiian bloodline and Razors Edge. I have read from all the posts that the razors edge bloodline is "not a real apbt" its an american bully but has anyone heard of the Hawaiian bloodline??? I can't find anything on it. All the help I could get would be great!!! Like I said I am new to this so please bear with me.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

WELCOME! and im so glad you did some research!  good job! anyway, if your pups parents arent registered there is now way to tell what your pup really is. i dont know much about the haiwain blood, i knwo somone one here will swoop in and give you some info ina sec. but i do want to say

welcome!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I am not really good at knowing any bloodlines, but I did want to say welcome to the forum and I hope you get the information you are looking for.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

The place to start would be to get the pedigree information by sending in the puppy papers for full registration, then looking back thru the pedigree at the dogs in his or her bloodline. Only the big 3 registries are worth the paper they're printed on. ADBA,UKC,AKC. 
If you're breeder, backyard or not, wont give up the papers or wants money for them, they probably don't exist. 
Start there but if the pup doesn't have papers there's just no way to tell. Looks alone cannot prove a thing.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

From what I can dig up Hawaiian comes from a kennel located in Hawaii. They specialize in American Bullies


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum!! I can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^ ive heard the same.

but i think there are also many hog huntin line in hawaii.

but it is impossible to tell w/out papers.

With all do respect, he may have just said that to get rid of the dogs, or just hear say from the ppl he got his dogs from. Its hard to tell, and i dont want to offend you by any means.

I commend you for taking the time to look some of this up, and stepping in the right direction.

as for this specific question im cant help much, but if anything else comes up, we are here to help.

welcome to gpb


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawaii Julz Rock is the full name of the line and they are american bullies and I mean bully bullies. What they call freaks. Just to let you know


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^weird. The dogs ive been finding in this Julz rock line are not that bully/huge.

heres a pick of an adba register one(hawaiian Julz Rock line)


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

the ones I found were but you know how the internet is


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^definately


----------



## ChinaGurl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you so much to everyone!!! I really appreciate the advice and I will get the papers from my sister. She knows the guy who bred them and like I said earlier I just took her in and I'm workin on getting the paper for her. Also, she is only 9 weeks old, but she is not really that "bulky" like from what i can understand the "bully" ones look like. Again, Thank you to everone who replied!!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

AWW!! Look at her!! She is adorable!! She is gotta have a wide chest if she keeps to that body build. She looks great and keep us updated please!


----------



## ChinaGurl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you so much...I def. will!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Man she sure is gorgeous. I just love those ears!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

awwww she is definitely a cutie!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh man i love those ears!!!!! she is a cutie pie!


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is a really good looking pup plus u wide chest @ her age plus u will never know big she's gonna be until a lil after a yr even when they get 2 a yr they don't stop growing with good food and good xcersice she's gonna grow up 2 look real nice n what I was gonna tell u already been said why everyone else so u know what 2 do but yeah welcome 2 the forum


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is a really good looking pup plus u wide chest @ her age plus u will never know how big she's gonna be until a lil after a yr even when they get to a yr they don't stop growing with good food and good xcersice she's gonna grow up 2 look real nice n what I was gonna tell u already been said why everyone else so u know what 2 do but yeah welcome 2 the forum


----------



## hawaiijulz (May 11, 2009)

*HAWAIIAN BLOODLINE*

HI! CHINA GIRL, I'M HAWAII JUL'Z, WHAT I THINK HE MEANT WAS THAT THE DOG WAS FROM HAWAII, NOT THAT IT WAS CALLED THE HAWAIIAN BLOODLINE. ALOHA HAWAII JUL'Z


ChinaGurl said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this site and to all of this period. My sister gave me a 6 wk old puppy she got from a friend of hers that apparently bred his two pit bulls. She couldn't handle the puppy and a newborn so I offered to take her because she needed a home. I guess guy who bred her is i what you all call a "BYB"...He said that she is from Hawaiian bloodline and Razors Edge. I have read from all the posts that the razors edge bloodline is "not a real apbt" its an american bully but has anyone heard of the Hawaiian bloodline??? I can't find anything on it. All the help I could get would be great!!! Like I said I am new to this so please bear with me.


----------



## Mahealani2015 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hawaii Julz Kennels is the name of the bloodline.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Mahealani2015 said:


> Hawaii Julz Kennels is the name of the bloodline.


This is a very old post, and a kennel name is not the same as a bloodline.


----------

